# Your Insight on Bible Study



## AThornquist (Mar 21, 2011)

Out of curiosity and a desire to maximize my study time, how would you suggest I go about studying scripture throughout the week if on Monday through Friday I have three hours to invest, Saturday I have two, and then nothing planned or structured for Sunday? 

On all these days I actually could do more time, but I intend for these time periods to be regular and regardless of other studying and reading, such as for class or unstructured, sporadic pleasure.

So again, Monday through Friday have three hours and Saturday has two. How much time would you invest in memorization, plain reading, deep and slow study, etc.

I'm interested in reading your thoughts. Thanks.

P.S. Being single is great. You know, other than not having a wife.


----------



## Christopher88 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ligonier Academy has certificate programs for all sorts of Christian studies. One thing I personally plan to do is take their course syllabus and do my own study out of it. (IE not pay for the course, but take the course on my own time) Its basically read the books, write a paper, and if you pay for it, you get two things; a online learning center (PB takes care of this for me) and a pretty piece of paper that says you took the course.


----------

